# Mile of Memories Mansion (Ontario, Canada)



## jerm IX (Jun 1, 2015)

Uhhh, so I found and explored an abandoned mansion today. It has 7 bedrooms, 6 bathrooms, 4 kitchens, an organ, a vault and an elevator. Aside from the vandalism, the house is in great condition and it is unfathomable how this gorgeous home and property is abandoned...

jermalism: Abandonment Issues: Mile of Memories Mansion



Mile of Memories Mansion by jerm IX, on Flickr


Mile of Memories Mansion by jerm IX, on Flickr


Mile of Memories Mansion by jerm IX, on Flickr


Mile of Memories Mansion by jerm IX, on Flickr


Mile of Memories Mansion by jerm IX, on Flickr


Mile of Memories Mansion by jerm IX, on Flickr


Mile of Memories Mansion by jerm IX, on Flickr


Mile of Memories Mansion by jerm IX, on Flickr


Mile of Memories Mansion by jerm IX, on Flickr


Mile of Memories Mansion by jerm IX, on Flickr


Mile of Memories Mansion by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow that's a find, does seem like a shame that it's empty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow thats incredible. Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Jun 1, 2015)

I always love your posts and this one is no different...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2015)

What a beauty! Another superb report from your good self, Thanks for sharing.


----------

